# Form of Address for Deacons in the PCA (and other reformed denominations)



## SRoper (Aug 13, 2012)

In the PCA, elders are typically styled TE or RE (as appropriate) in formal documents. Is there a standard style for deacons? Is Dn. or Dcn. used by Presbyterians at all, or is it always Mr.?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2012)

Official PCA forms are "DE"


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 14, 2012)

E.g.

DE Scott Roper
RE Scott Roper


----------



## SRoper (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah, now that you mention it, I think I've seen DE before. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 14, 2012)

For deacons, "the most esteemed" is the preferred. lol: wife of a deacon here.)


----------

